# New Estimate Boosts the Human Brain's Memory Capacity 10-Fold



## Drone (Oct 12, 2016)

I dunno how come I missed that   (January 2016 news) but I guess it's impossible to know and follow everything lol


*Data from the Salk Institute shows brain's memory capacity is in the petabyte range, as much as entire Web*


Our memories and thoughts are the result of patterns of electrical and chemical activity in the brain. A key part of the activity happens when branches of neurons, much like electrical wire, interact at certain junctions, known as synapses. An output 'wire' (an axon) from one neuron connects to an input 'wire' (a dendrite) of a second neuron. Signals travel across the synapse as chemicals called neurotransmitters to tell the receiving neuron whether to convey an electrical signal to other neurons. Each neuron can have thousands of these synapses with thousands of other neurons.


The human brain is made up of ~ 100 billion neurons, and each one makes 1000 or more connections to other neurons, adding up to some100 trillion in total. The strengths of these connections, or synapses, are regulated by experience. When two neurons on either side of a synapse are active simultaneously, that synapse becomes more robust. In computer terms, 26 sizes of synapses correspond to about 4.7 'bits' of information. Previously, it was thought that the brain was capable of just 1-2 bits for short and long memory storage in the hippocampus.


....

The findings also offer a valuable explanation for the brain's surprising efficiency. The waking adult brain generates only ~ 20 watts of continuous power — as much as a very dim light bulb.


Source:

https://www.scientificamerican.com/...ts-the-human-brain-s-memory-capacity-10-fold/

https://www.salk.edu/news-release/memory-capacity-of-brain-is-10-times-more-than-previously-thought/






















I secretly hoped that it was ~ 1 Brontobyte


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm an intel B555x9 processor, my brain runs at 2000.2 THZ and has a nice 3 watt TDP, on the other hand my legs are 5 watts! i am so inefficient


----------



## Drone (Nov 26, 2016)

Another mind-bending discovery and the answer is N = 2^i -1  Just kidding


A relatively simple mathematical logic underlies our complex brain computations  

It means that our brains have a basic algorithm that enables intelligence.

*According to Dr. Joe Tsien, a neuroscientist at the Medical College of Georgia at Augusta University, the brain's basic computational algorithm is organized by power-of-two-based logic.
*
Tsien is talking about his *Theory of Connectivity*, a fundamental principle for how our billions of neurons assemble and align not just to acquire knowledge, but to generalize and draw conclusions from it.

Read full article


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 26, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I'm an intel B555x9 processor, my brain runs at 2000.2 THZ and has a nice 3 watt TDP, on the other hand my legs are 5 watts! i am so inefficient



Become a frog.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2016)

Amazing, and it all started with a mouse.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 26, 2016)

42


----------



## Drone (Nov 26, 2016)

Lol

First we realized that Universe is running on "math" engine and now we found out that our brains use power-of-two-based logic. It all looks so artificial and unreal, like we're just freaking computers/sims. Ok I'm philosophizing now haha, but anyway isn't it all kind of strange?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 26, 2016)

Drone said:


> Lol
> 
> First we realized that Universe is running on "math" engine and now we found out that our brains use power-of-two-based logic. It all looks so artificial and unreal, like we're just freaking computers/sims. Ok I'm philosophizing now haha, but anyway isn't it all kind of strange?



Not really.  Math is designed to mimick the universe.  If anything is strange, it's the fact that it does it pretty darn well.


----------



## cornemuse (Nov 26, 2016)

Drone said:


> *Data from the Salk Institute shows brain's memory capacity is in the petabyte range, as much as entire Web*



Only for people with brains!!


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 26, 2016)

cornemuse said:


> Only for people with brains!!



Everyone has a brain, but some make a decision early in life not to use it.


----------



## Drone (Nov 26, 2016)

I like an idea proposed by Roger Penrose that there are 3 worlds/realities: mathematical mental and physical.



> I think often people take the view that there is another kind of reality which is the mental reality. Certainly philosophers might have that view. Some might even regard the mental world as being in some sense primary and the physical world is somehow to be thought of as a construct from mentality. I don't particularly like that view. In my view you have to think of a third one. I am sometimes accused of being not just a dualist but actually a trialist, which is even worse.



And I love this quote by Roger Penrose:

It may well be there is something else going on in the brain that we don't have an inkling of at the moment.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 26, 2016)

Drone said:


> First we realized that Universe is running on "math" engine and now we found out that our brains use power-of-two-based logic



Its more Fundamental than that 
its a case of 
1. is it.
2. it is'nt.
and finally 
3. maybe !!
( women's Brains have this genetic forth state of i'm always right and unless you agree with me your Wrong )


----------



## Drone (Nov 26, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Its more Fundamental than that
> its a case of
> 1. is it.
> 2. it is'nt.
> ...


That state is superposition in quantum computing


----------



## Drone (Mar 15, 2018)

New research from CMU and Pitt reveals that the brain has various mechanisms and constraints by which it reorganizes its neural activity when learning over the course of a few hours. *The new research finds that, when learning a new task, the brain is less flexible than previously thought*.

https://engineering.cmu.edu/news-events/news/2018/03/12-brain-yu-chase.html


----------

